# Psychologist in Twin Cities, MN



## Slackajawea (Oct 24, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

I'm looking for a therapist in the Twin Cities area who has experience treating social anxiety. Anyone out there have a recommendation?


----------



## rebek (Aug 1, 2004)

You could try this address. http://www.anxietytreatmentres.com/ Its in Bloomington. I've never gone to them because of insurance reasons so I don't know how helpful they will be.


----------



## Mngirl (Jul 13, 2006)

I recommend either the anxiety and depression clinic in deephaven, mn or Dr Amr Barrada in Edina, Mn


----------

